# A Herfin' we will go



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Our monthly meeting at our favorite spot.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome pics Dozer!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the pics. Thats what I'm going to be doing tonight


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!! It's awesome to see herf pics at this time of year :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It would be nice to have a place to go around hear like that. Most places would frown on all of the cigar smoke. 

Looks like fun.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

We meet every 2nd and 4th wednesday around 7:30pm :whoohoo: anyone close to newburgh n.y. is welcome.:welcome: It is a great place to smoke:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> We meet every 2nd and 4th wednesday around 7:30pm :whoohoo: anyone close to newburgh n.y. is welcome.:welcome: It is a great place to smoke:


This is where we meet.

http://www.hudsonvalleycigars.com/index.htm


----------

